# Google- 8 Surprising Signs of Depression - Care2.com



## VSsupport

Care2.com
<img alt="" height="1" width="1">*8 Surprising Signs of Depression*
*Care2.com*
Depression is so much more than feeling down â€" it can wreak havoc on nearly every aspect of a person's life. And, sadly, even people in the throes of a deep, debilitating depression don't always realize they have it, and only one in three actually *...*

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

